# Let's Everybody Please Keep In Mind...



## PDX_Doug

Nuff said?

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## hyewalt34

Three cheers for Doug!

Walter


----------



## bill_pfaff

I didn't do it


----------



## thefulminator

Just because something may be funny, that doesn't make it appropriate.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I think I did it....


----------



## Nathan

Thanks for the re-focusing Doug!

I will admit that I laughed, but some were going a tad bit far...


----------



## JerseyGirl86

Oregon_Camper said:


> I think I did it....


Don't feel bad...I liked your joke so much I sent it out on my cell to EVERYONE...


----------



## Carey

I missed it all.... Shucks...

I watched many 1000's of white stripes going by this week though. Some couldnt be seen cause they were hiden in snow..

I dont get much computer time this time of the year.

Keep up the good work Doug!

Carey


----------



## H2oSprayer

Gee...and I thought this website was transforming from a family based camping forum to a dirty, misplaced joke forum??

Thanks again Doug for redirecting the ship back on course.


----------



## newbie_outbacker

I did it, and I'll do it again if you force me


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

H2oSprayer said:


> Gee...and I thought this website was transforming from a family based camping forum to a dirty, misplaced joke forum??
> 
> Thanks again Doug for redirecting the ship back on course.


----------

